# some advice on a new (to me) smoker



## buzzard (Sep 4, 2006)

look at this link and let me know if you all think its worth my time with this homemade smoker.  i spoke to them and he did it all himself, she was selling it for him and couldnt tell me if it leaks or not.

it dont look too bad to me, with a little tlc it may be ok

and what do you think would be reasonable to offer?

http://dallas.craigslist.org/for/202320139.html


----------



## joed617 (Sep 4, 2006)

"she was selling it for him and couldnt tell me if it leaks or not."

I'd give them a check and say "I don't know if it will clear the Bank or not"

I woukd think they would know if it leaks or not.. sure needs some love'n though .. sanding, paint a good cleaning first .. power washer perhaps?
I would never offer them what they're asking for it .. just my 2.5 cents.

Joe


----------



## icemn62 (Sep 4, 2006)

Going on site, and the information you just supplied....NOTHING, give them nothing, and make them get that thing to the dump.  If you are interested in a trailer mounted rig, then get one you can come home with and cook right away. 

Would you buy it, if it were a car?  Some people like to spend all their time working on things in that condition to get them back to useable.  I am not that handy, nor is that something I like to do.  I admire people who do it, but if I take my money out to play, I want to enjoy it sooner, not later.

My humble $0.02.


----------



## jethro (Sep 4, 2006)

Seriously I wouldn't take that thing if it was given to me. that homemade trailer does not even look safe to tow. I love tinkering with stuff but by the time that thing was usable you would have spent enough to buy a new rig. sorry just my 2Â¢


----------



## monty (Sep 4, 2006)

Buzzard, dear friend, forget about it!

Here's why....The trailer and "package" appear to be unstable (top heavy), the trailer will need fenders, a floor, lights, and safety chains as well as additional bracing in the frame. Looks like the frame will torque. And it appears that the "donor" for the trailer frame was a tag along camper. Which means that somewhere there is a title for that trailer frame and that could lead to registration problems if it is not with the trailer.

I am a professional truck and trailer driver and that trailer scares me!

Just my $.02!

Cheers!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't know about the trailer Buzz, but the smoker looks like it would take a lot of work to get back up to smoking condition.


----------



## buzzard (Sep 5, 2006)

thank you all for stoping me from making a big mistake.  i was ging to try and pick it up for around 2-400$ but i guess ill just wait and see what happens along next time, im sure ill get  me a good smoker soon. :(


----------

